# Unable to flash a Spreadtrum 6820 Phone....Research Download Shows Waiting!!!!



## sayannayas (Jun 12, 2013)

It is a spreadtrum sc6820 model phone(micromax a65).It is now in Boot Image Stuck!. I decided to follow http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2165554   this approach and did the following sucessfully

1.Loaded all the required drivers which include com port driver,usb debug drivers.
2.Loaded .pac firmware file into research downloader,baud rate selected 115200(as ElectronikHeart suggest)
3.Clicked on play button and pressed volume key button then plugged in the micro usb cable.
4.It start detecting two ports vendor specific and status changes to cheking baudrate which never ends.

Artifacts i am using is according to ElectronikHeart 
1.Windows Xp 32 bit Vm wiith SCIUSB2SERIAL & usb drivers(no exclamtion mark)
2.research download version R2.9.7001
3.Phone is Micromax A65(a re-braneded chain phone)

Please Help as i am stuck at boot logo.Point to note also is i am able to load on fastboot mode and stock revovery also


----------



## Intex12345 (Jun 19, 2013)

sayannayas said:


> It is a spreadtrum sc6820 model phone(micromax a65).It is now in Boot Image Stuck!. I decided to follow http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2165554   this approach and did the following sucessfully

Click to collapse



I flashed entire ROM to my bricked / dead mobile through Research Download.  It worked like charm.  BUT it took me 3-4 days to do some R&D.

I had to install Windows XP.... Windows 8 doesn't install the drivers.


In the Research Download go the 'Calibration' Tab.... and uncheck all boxes.  I also remained stuck for 2 days only due to this lacunae.  In the Main Tab let all the boxes checked.

Unplug Phone.  Remove Battery.  Re-insert battery.  Press Start Download button in ResearchDownload.  Hold Volume - button (May be Volume + for u) and plug mobile.  I am sure, it will work.

Reply me if it didnt work.  Press Thanks if it did work.


----------



## sayannayas (Jun 20, 2013)

Intex12345 said:


> I flashed entire ROM to my bricked / dead mobile through Research Download.  It worked like charm.  BUT it took me 3-4 days to do some R&D.
> 
> I had to install Windows XP.... Windows 8 doesn't install the drivers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You ROCK Buddy!!!! Thanks a lot.Calibration uncheck and volume + button was the way to go:highfive:


----------



## Intex12345 (Jun 22, 2013)

sayannayas said:


> You ROCK Buddy!!!! Thanks a lot.Calibration uncheck and volume + button was the way to go:highfive:

Click to collapse



Its Great to Know that your phone is working again.  Some times we get stuck due to minor lacunae which are not explained in the tutorials.  

*Hopefully, You gained the root also after flashing ROM.  There is working CWM image available with 3.86 MB file size ' Nonpadded CWM Recovery for SpreadTrum 8810'.  As 6820/8810 is same so this image worked for me.   Other images specifically stated to be for 6820 didn't work for me.*


----------



## totto24562 (Aug 17, 2013)

*mini h9500 (MTK6517) bloccato logo android*

Salve ho questo clone non funzionante ,mi da schermo bianco se vado in modo recovery ,accendendo il telefono mi rimane bloccato con omino android, posso dirvi che riesco ad andare solo in fastboot mode , andando in modalità recovery (schermo bianco) con il programma MtkDroid mi da come hardware sp6820A ,il telefono non ha i permessi di root, qualquno per favore mi può aiutare grazie


----------



## dipsywisky (Sep 17, 2013)

*Spreadtrum s6820-GT-9500 researchdownload stuck on waiting*

Hi, Im trying to flash a spreadtrum phone sc6820, gt-9500, with that custom rom

Research download is stuck on waiting, I uncheked all calibration options and still it doesn.t work. Please help.

Also if I go to spreadtrum test, (central button + power button) all the test options says fail, but I run the test all the items are working well, but I can not say test past because to say it I have to press Camera button and there isnt camera button in this phone so at the end I have no option than to press power button that means the test fails. Do you know how to fix this? How could I change camera button for volume up button for example? so I could say everything works well?

Thanks a lot


----------



## dipsywisky (Sep 17, 2013)

sayannayas said:


> You ROCK Buddy!!!! Thanks a lot.Calibration uncheck and volume + button was the way to go:highfive:

Click to collapse



Hi, Im trying to flash a spreadtrum phone sc6820, gt-9500, with a custom rom

Research download is stuck on waiting, I uncheked all calibration options and still it doesn.t work. Please help.

Also if I go to spreadtrum test, (central button + power button) all the test options says fail, but I run the test all the items are working well, but I can not say test past because to say it I have to press Camera button and there isnt camera button in this phone so at the end I have no option than to press power button that means the test fails. Do you know how to fix this? How could I change camera button for volume up button for example? so I could say everything works well?

Thanks a lot


----------



## MaKriIsBack (Nov 10, 2013)

*Thanks*



Intex12345 said:


> I flashed entire ROM to my bricked / dead mobile through Research Download.  It worked like charm.  BUT it took me 3-4 days to do some R&D.
> 
> I had to install Windows XP.... Windows 8 doesn't install the drivers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot buddy, it works for me! :good:


----------



## Indrajeet Singh (Dec 25, 2013)

sayannayas said:


> It is a spreadtrum sc6820 model phone(micromax a65).It is now in Boot Image Stuck!. I decided to follow http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2165554   this approach and did the following sucessfully
> 
> 1.Loaded all the required drivers which include com port driver,usb debug drivers.
> 2.Loaded .pac firmware file into research downloader,baud rate selected 115200(as ElectronikHeart suggest)
> ...

Click to collapse



I am stuck in the same situation plz help me if u sole this Problem ASAP...thanks


----------



## fred sheehan (Feb 26, 2014)

Indrajeet Singh said:


> I am stuck in the same situation plz help me if u sole this Problem ASAP...thanks

Click to collapse



In the downloaded debug tools file there are a couple of different versions of the research download tool, you need the one with the English version number on the top, otherwise it will fail the NV RAM upload and stop!

It shouldn't get to the boot logo when flashing, load research tool and file, then start research tool, and only then plug in phone whilst holding volume down button.

The only other issue, have you set the baud rate on the ports correctly?

in research tool use 115200, but you also have to set this in windows device manager!

click on ports and choose properties, then alter bit rate to same as research tool is set at.

Hope this helps.


----------



## vsrkmurthy (Apr 6, 2014)

*Micromax A65*

Me too the same situation. My cell is not Switching on for about 1 month. With some help from some poeple out of XDA, I tried the same way as shown below and at the time of UBOOTLOADER download, I am getting error (as attached) at 203 seconds. I tried 3 times, and I am getting the same error. I have 4 FLASH files with Versions, V11, V13, V14 and V16. For all the versions, the same problem. If you can guide me, I will be happy. My yahoo id is ""vsrkmurthy" and request you to please help me.







Intex12345 said:


> I flashed entire ROM to my bricked / dead mobile through Research Download.  It worked like charm.  BUT it took me 3-4 days to do some R&D.
> 
> I had to install Windows XP.... Windows 8 doesn't install the drivers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## royroyal (Aug 17, 2014)

*plzzz hlp me nd doo rply...*



Intex12345 said:


> I flashed entire ROM to my bricked / dead mobile through Research Download.  It worked like charm.  BUT it took me 3-4 days to do some R&D.
> 
> I had to install Windows XP.... Windows 8 doesn't install the drivers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i did all the above mentioned by u..actually i have a karbonnA11+..i was my frnds phone..i flashed the stock rom using research download nd nw its dead.. i tried the above said steps by u ..bt the phone is totally dead...no sort of light on the display..
....woooo..i was mistaking...it worked lk charm..awsmmm...


----------



## rkumbhar (Jan 19, 2015)

vsrkmurthy said:


> Me too the same situation. My cell is not Switching on for about 1 month. With some help from some poeple out of XDA, I tried the same way as shown below and at the time of UBOOTLOADER download, I am getting error (as attached) at 203 seconds. I tried 3 times, and I am getting the same error. I have 4 FLASH files with Versions, V11, V13, V14 and V16. For all the versions, the same problem. If you can guide me, I will be happy. My yahoo id is ""vsrkmurthy" and request you to please help me.

Click to collapse



where did you get v13 firmware i am not getting link please give me download link


----------



## leo_hacker82 (Aug 20, 2015)

I have a lenovo with sc8830 and upgradetool always fáil. Repartition failed. Operation failed. I try different researchdownload versions uogradetool And always get error... Now only vibrate... Please


----------



## kvbkiran (May 20, 2016)

*spreadtrum flashing problem*

i have a celkon a35k mobile which is working now,but it is flashed with low version rom v1.5 but the original is v1.8 .i want to flash the v1.8.
so i have downloaded celkon a35k flash file 
i did every step which is in this website https://androidmtk.com/flash-pac-stock-rom-android-smartphone 
but when i start downlading nothing appears on the screen (checking baudrate,modem, etc) but i connected the phone which is turned off.
nothing happen,i waited for 15 to 20 minutes 
i am facing this problem since a year
i have the same problem with another phone(celkon a75)
please help me


----------



## FaizanChauhaan (May 31, 2016)

volume + button Then Connect !


----------



## awsdcyk (Jul 1, 2016)

*no signal after flash*

imei still same with phone, but no signal.. i searching on google.. i think i miss NVRAM, i have same phone with good signal, what can i do for fix it? thank.

and then , can i backup NVRAM if it is needed with this tools ? 

sorry, i searching on google for nothing.. no answer , please help me.


----------



## gianski (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi! When I plugged my phone it says "Checking baudrate" and then changes to "Unplugged". The baudrate is 115200 and I also made the same for the COM7 port bit rate in Windows Device Manager. I haven't tried unchecking all in the "Backup" tab, is it safe unchecking them all? What does is exactly do? 

My artifacts:
Windows 10 64bit
SPRD U2S Diag (COM7)
ResearchDownload R2.9.8005


----------



## awsdcyk (Jul 15, 2016)

gianski said:


> Hi! When I plugged my phone it says "Checking baudrate" and then changes to "Unplugged". The baudrate is 115200 and I also made the same for the COM7 port bit rate in Windows Device Manager. I haven't tried unchecking all in the "Backup" tab, is it safe unchecking them all? What does is exactly do?
> 
> My artifacts:
> Windows 10 64bit
> ...

Click to collapse



hi gianski,  
-try ResearchDownload Latest R2.9.9005

i try unchecking all in the "Backup" tab , and then i lost my imei and signal..


----------



## alisharifi2010 (Aug 14, 2016)

mine is not working , after every try (show me unplugged ) status ... device will restart after indentifying by upgradedownload software ...
i dont know who can i fix it ( i change 3 system windows 7 and windows 10 ) but all the same ...


----------



## sayannayas (Jun 12, 2013)

It is a spreadtrum sc6820 model phone(micromax a65).It is now in Boot Image Stuck!. I decided to follow http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2165554   this approach and did the following sucessfully

1.Loaded all the required drivers which include com port driver,usb debug drivers.
2.Loaded .pac firmware file into research downloader,baud rate selected 115200(as ElectronikHeart suggest)
3.Clicked on play button and pressed volume key button then plugged in the micro usb cable.
4.It start detecting two ports vendor specific and status changes to cheking baudrate which never ends.

Artifacts i am using is according to ElectronikHeart 
1.Windows Xp 32 bit Vm wiith SCIUSB2SERIAL & usb drivers(no exclamtion mark)
2.research download version R2.9.7001
3.Phone is Micromax A65(a re-braneded chain phone)

Please Help as i am stuck at boot logo.Point to note also is i am able to load on fastboot mode and stock revovery also


----------



## Tanveer567678 (Dec 19, 2016)

Same is my problem
My Xolo era 4g bricked while upgrading to marshmallow
I tried everything but all in vain.the phone neither is powering on nor charging...any tool to fix my problem.kindly help


----------



## amkTheDev (Dec 29, 2016)

thanks mahhn !!! u r a life saver ...


----------



## sk99 (Jan 27, 2017)

*disconnected always after identified*



alisharifi2010 said:


> mine is not working , after every try (show me unplugged ) status ... device will restart after indentifying by upgradedownload software ...
> i dont know who can i fix it ( i change 3 system windows 7 and windows 10 ) but all the same ...

Click to collapse



Mine having mmx a26 , after flashing os through aroma installer due to given wrong permission , it is hard bricked ie in a way it couldn't boot, boot into recovery or couldn't go to download mode for flashing through pc...now i made modified usb cable to recognize successfully in pc to flash stock pac file....but after every try it connected for 2 seconds and disconnected so unable to flash through upgradedownload tool....is there anyone who could help me to get rid of disconnection problem ??


----------



## KenzoX7 (Aug 16, 2017)

*DWYOR ! First Backups your device spreadtrum using ResearchDownload*

Step by step see the my post
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=73419268&postcount=365


----------



## SG143 (Aug 17, 2017)

*Operation Failed*

I encounter this error every time I try to flash. Can someone help me. Please.


----------



## wayneseymour (Feb 19, 2018)

*phone disconnects before flashing can begin*



Intex12345 said:


> I flashed entire ROM to my bricked / dead mobile through Research Download.  It worked like charm.  BUT it took me 3-4 days to do some R&D.
> 
> I had to install Windows XP.... Windows 8 doesn't install the drivers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi ,
Didnt work for me I have a  issue as that my phone (Oppo clone using Kimfly m3 plus rom,Spreadtrum sp277xx chip)will not stay connected long enough for the flashing of the .pac file to be flashed. I pull the battery reinsert it hold the (-) volumn   button then plug in the usb, my sptool connects and states "checking baudrate" then within 4 sec. goes to "unplugged" . The usb cable is new(tried three different ones including factory), tried different Laptop ports(upgraded all laptop port drivers, installed the latest phones usb drivers., all with no joy. Unable to get to recovery mode only" safe mode" but phone says" Encryption unsuccessful" while in safe mode.

 This is after having flashed the device with the Boot.img,cache.img, recovery.img,system.img(in sparse chunks) and the userdata.img

 Resetting normally and also by ( (-)volume +power button)the phone just bring me back to the same" Encryption unsuccessful" . How can I get to flash with SPTool or get to fastboot in this situation? why is it diconnecting right after connevting?

Thanks in advance


----------



## vince5524 (Apr 23, 2018)

*You save me!*



Intex12345 said:


> I flashed entire ROM to my bricked / dead mobile through Research Download.  It worked like charm.  BUT it took me 3-4 days to do some R&D.
> 
> I had to install Windows XP.... Windows 8 doesn't install the drivers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's 2018 but you save my life!
THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## Neyoshegz (Jun 12, 2018)

*What version of spdflashtool did you use?*



vince5524 said:


> It's 2018 but you save my life!
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!

Click to collapse



What version of spdflashtool did you use?


----------

